# SA question - had my IUI today



## woodswantsababy (Feb 18, 2012)

just home from IUI - it went extremely well

dr. y did a uss before and all follicles(5) have either ruptured or were about to do so!.

the only thing i felt was the spectulum i didn't even feel him insert the catheter! - honestly didn't even realize he had done. I laid there for about 15 mins.

having a bit of cramping. but nothing serious.

so right now i'm feeling pretty positive. 

on another note can you help me interpret the S/A ?

Liquidation time: 20 mins
Volume(ml): 0.5ml 
Ph: - 
Density(million/ml) 23
Motility (%) 35%
Normal forms (%) 15 
viscosity:++re-pipetting
Agglutination: - 
Round cells 2-4
Debri: +
Colour: greyish
Progression (%)
a. rapid: 5
b. slow 25
non-prog 5 

then it says
Semen Preparation 
Density Gradient is checked
Density (million/ml) 9
Motility 95% 
progression: a b


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hiya, glad to hear all went ok with the IUI. I never felt a thing with the catheter either - I tell you what though the nurse putting in the speculum nearly garrotted me if thats possible. She kept saying you are probably tense from all the worry - eh no just tense at the thought of you at my bits down there! Luckily the consultant was outside and came in and did the insemination and it was a doddle!!!! Things you do! Anyway I am not great on interpreting the results but I can tell you - that your DH's deposit was made up of 23 million sperms who had a 35% motility rate (ie 35% of them were swimming well) when they condensed this to get the best ones they took the sample down to 9 million of the good ones which meant 95% of these 9 million are top notch. I hope that makes sense - basically its a really good result. I think they say anything above 5 million is excellent. Best of luck with it -


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, not been on this website for a while now. I have just finished my 4th IUI with donor which has been unsuccessful so I am now having to do IVF which is the road I didnt' want to go down.  I think if it's not worked in 3/4 times it's prob not going to.  I am only 30 and in perfect health so I feel I have given it my best shot.  I just hope ivf works first time otherwise we will need to save.  I'm doing everything I can to help my body by only having one cup of tea a day (for caffeine reasons), stopped drinking, eat nuts everyday and take my folic acid and multi-vitamin.  I'm going on a holiday then starting treatment as soon as I can get back so hopefully I'll be nice and relacexed.  My husband is infertile through no fault of his own. Even though we are in this situation through nobody's fault I still hate the fact it's not working for me. Is it my body, prob not. It's just the sucess rates and chances. it still makes me feel a bit rubbish sometimes but you've just got to be positive.  This process is taking a lot longer than I thought it would but my goal was always and is still to be pregnant by the end of the year. Good luck eveyone. x


----------

